# Where to go for rabbit?



## jshort715 (Oct 28, 2010)

I have tried Waterloo, Pinckney, and Ortonville State game area. I will get one here or there but haven't had much luck. Does anyone know public land within 2 hours of Detroit where I may have better luck?


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Are you kicking brush or running beagles. State land hunting can be great or really bad. Don't look for them everywhre on state land. They are in pockets here and there. Find those pockets and remember them. I have some spots where we can get 4-5 and some that are good for just 1-2. I'm haven't kicked brush for 30 years so without dogs I just stay home.

Good luck


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

NICE. 
Just because you have dogs doesn't mean you can't shoot bunnies without them.
Real NICE


----------



## packmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

yea but it is so much more fun listening to the musicjmo


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

mi duckdown said:


> NICE.
> Just because you have dogs doesn't mean you can't shoot bunnies without them.
> Real NICE


True. I know many that are able to take rabbits without hounds. Most do better on private land though. (imo) I hunted that way until my early 20's. Just a little harder w/o a beagle. 

Happy hunting and be safe..


----------

